# Exploring Mill Creek



## natureman (Sep 9, 2017)

I first visited Mill Creek over 6 years ago and decided it was time to re-capture it in 4K video. Mill Creek is located in the Cohutta Wildlife Management Area near Chatsworth, Georgia. It is a beautiful place in a fairly remote area. There is a crude trail starting at Hickey Gap Campground which follows the west side of the creek going downstream.  Best viewed in "HD" or 4K if you have a 4K monitor.


<p><a href="https://vimeo.com/233118166"


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 9, 2017)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. This is my stomping grounds, and I know the area well.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice - really liked the bug footage!


----------



## natureman (Sep 10, 2017)

Thank you both.  This was my last project with my Panasonic GH4.  Sold it today and will be replacing it with a GH5.


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 10, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 11, 2017)

Awesome as usual and I to like the insects as well, what camera do you use ? video is very clear


----------



## natureman (Sep 11, 2017)

pdsniper said:


> Awesome as usual and I to like the insects as well, what camera do you use ? video is very clear


Thanks.  I use a Panasonic GH4 and various lenses.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 11, 2017)

fantastic clarity


----------



## GAJoe (Sep 19, 2017)

You sir are an artist. Great work. I cant imagine how much care goes into getting the timing so exact on the music. There's true healing power in your work.


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Sep 19, 2017)

That is awesome!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 21, 2017)

Pretty dog-gone cool!  I wish I had more time to watch all the videos you post!


----------

